

Startup School 2010 - ccarpenterg
http://justin.tv/startupschool

======
makmanalp
Apparently they're also being recorded for your future watching pleasure:
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

~~~
zzleeper
Then I'll watch it later.. the streaming vid breaks every half second..

------
HowardRoark
I think the best one so far was Github Cofounder Tom Preston-Werner's talk.
Almost every sentence of his was a gem, and the fact that he had bootstrapped
both his startups made it even more interesting!

~~~
jmspring
The GitHub talk was one of the few for me that streamed reasonably. I've been
pretty disappointed with the streaming performance today. TC Disupt was
flawless for me, this was almost unwatchable.

I agree that Tom Preston-Werner had some great advice especially about
"bootstrapping while working your fulltime job to pay the bills."

Watching Adam D'Angelo was a bit painful, he was really nervous and
unfortunately due to streaming issues it seemed like some of the bad moments
were showed over and over -- that said, the bit of his talk that stood out was
"having a good reputation helps open doors". I didn't get to see his whole
talk, hopefully he expanded upon how to build that good reputation...

~~~
dstorrs
Someone actually asked him that specific question. His answer (paraphrased):
"Find a small company that you think is going to be big and join it. At small
companies, you learn a lot about many different things. As they grow larger,
you learn about scaling issues. Throughout the process, build your personal
network."

------
blaines
For future reference:

2008 Videos: <http://www.youtube.com/startupschool#g/u>

2009 Videos: <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos?kind=highlights>

2010 Videos: <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos>

Thanks for all hard work that went into Startup School! Especially for going
through the extra work to record and stream online! Really hope to make it out
next year!

------
mahmud
Wow, the LinkedIn guy spoke in gold nuggets. I am extremely grateful I am
doing systems software, not consumer stuff. Our failures are most spectacular,
but at least our success doesn't depend on others.

Waiting for it to resume after lunch break.

------
ilovecomputers
I'm curious, has there ever been a talk of a failed entrepreneur? So far, the
talks that I have heard are ideal discussions of how a startup grows and
succeeds. Sure there are rough patches that are described, but I am not given
a sense of the reality of starting your own business (besides credit card
debt).

How does a person handle a pitiful situation of being broke? When you are
having difficulty of bringing your idea of a business to fruition because you
are stuck in a rut? When someone screws you over? Or some unforeseen
consequence that you weren't anticipating when you entered the startup world?

~~~
chesspro
Dalton Caldwell did a good job of that during the talk with his startup Imeem
and his experiences with the music industry.

~~~
ilovecomputers
Is there a video of this talk?

~~~
chesspro
If you skip to 1:08:40 his talk is here:

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/b/272002787>

~~~
ilovecomputers
Of all the talks I watched, I miss the one I complained was lacking :x

Thanks for that.

------
jayliew
I wish there was an Omnisio version ;(

------
dstorrs
To all the Y-Combinator folks, and all the speakers: Thank you for a fantastic
event. I had a great time today.

Also, thank you for all the free and tasty food. I guess you really do
understand what motivates founders!

------
gizmomagico
Is Thailand blocked?

